# Mail submission failed Error message: the smtp host was not specified



## noneatall

I have a few users that don't receive all of their emails, some come through from the sender and some don't (same sender) when running mail flow troubleshooter in exchange 2007 the only error I get is; The SMTP host was not specified. Any help on how to fix this?


----------



## 2xg

Hope this helps.

http://kb.siteground.com/article/Cannot_receive_email_using_Outlook_Express.html


----------



## noneatall

Sorry that didn't do anything for me.
Thanks though


----------



## 2xg

Any other errors? How about in the Event Viewer?


----------



## noneatall

There just happens to be one. Event ID 12014 TransportService
Microsoft Exchange couldn't find a certificate that contains the domain name FHEX2.freedomhouse.net in the personal store on the local computer. Therefore, it is unable to support the STARTTLS SMTP verb for the connector Internet with a FQDN parameter of FHEX2.freedomhouse.net. If the connector's FQDN is not specified, the computer's FQDN is used. Verify the connector configuration and the installed certificates to make sure that there is a certificate with a domain name for that FQDN. If this certificate exists, run Enable-ExchangeCertificate -Services SMTP to make sure that the Microsoft Exchange Transport service has access to the certificate key.


----------



## 2xg

Have you tried this resolution from Microsoft?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555855


----------



## noneatall

Did that; event viewer is clean; but when using mail flow trouble shooter in exchance 2007 I still get The SMTP host was not specified


----------



## 2xg

It is odd..bec. if your users can't receive some emails, this can be a POP3 issue. Does all of you able to send out all emails with out any problems? I would try changing your POP3 ports.


----------

